# Worldmark Waitlist Rocks again



## presley (Apr 17, 2014)

I canceled several upcoming mini-trips due to being sick and not knowing what my future was going to be.  My energy has picked up enough that I decided I could rebook my Yosemite trip.  Never being there before, I decided that I wanted to go during the "best" time for waterfalls which is May/early June.  Basically, looking for the impossible weekend on short notice.

I've been looking at booking one day at a time.  For a while, I had us booked for one night of WM, 2 nights at Bestwestern and last night at WM.  Between the wait list and me checking online often, I got another night a WM and thought I was pretty much going to have to do the one night in the middle at Bestwestern, but updated my waitlist request a couple days ago for just the one Friday night.  

Today, I got my email saying that my waitlist for the one night came through.  I called in because every night has been booked as a separate reservation.  Some were booked as cash specials and one night was credits and a token.  I told the WM rep that I had a waitlist email and that I needed to combine all my reservations into one.  She took care of it right away and I had the choice to do it all on cash (Monday Madness special) or use credits and a token.  Since I have credits, I switched everything to use those.  So, I'll get some money back in the cash nights, yay.  Whole process took about 5 minutes and the rep was smart and friendly.  2 very nice traits.

I love the flexibility of WM and the ease of use.  This type of thing isn't even possible in HGVC or Shell.  WM is such an amazing system.  I can't believe we get such great service for such low annual fees.

P.S.  Shout out to Sue who between here and wmowners.com taught me all about how to get what I want using the waitlist and combining stuff.  I wouldn't have thought it was possible to get this reservation without her helpful posts.


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 17, 2014)

Glad your feeling better and this trip came together….and a big YAY to WM for being so customer friendly!


----------



## sjsharkie (Apr 17, 2014)

presley said:


> I love the flexibility of WM and the ease of use.  This type of thing isn't even possible in HGVC or Shell.  WM is such an amazing system.  I can't believe we get such great service for such low annual fees.



That's great.  I just picked up a WM membership, so I need to head over to WMOwners to learn more about it.  I just need to find more time ... (to learn and vacation).

Congrats on your pickup.

-ryan


----------



## brigechols (Apr 17, 2014)

presley said:


> I love the flexibility of WM and the ease of use.  This type of thing isn't even possible in HGVC or Shell.  WM is such an amazing system.  I can't believe we get such great service for such low annual fees.



I concur. When I searched for a point based system with flexibility, I chose WM. The waitlist rocks  Monday madness rocks  Inventory specials rock. Having a 3 BR float for a request first in II really rocks  4000 credits for Flexchange rocks  Renting credits rocks  Low maintenance fees rock


----------



## PassionForTravel (Apr 20, 2014)

In total agreement. Since learning how to use the waitlist correctly, we have always gotten the waitlist request. One came in the exact day we had to cancel a different WM that we had booked as the backup. Even though we have picked up other systems in the last year, WM is still our primary and it's the one we use the most.

Ian


----------

